# Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough [Image Heavy]



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 30, 2013)

This album contains photos from a few different sites on the same campus, gradually being closed building-by-building and moved on to other locations around the city and also condensed into existing services provided by Cambridge. 

We took a walk around the external of a few buildings and inside one of them provided us with a fantastic insight into the training facilities that have since departed the site. 

Some of the buildings are still actively used around the site so a little patience and care was needed. All of the buildings pictured are marked with "DEMOLITION" - whether this is the actual plan or not I'm not sure but it is being handled by the same company as Peterborough City Hospital contractors. 

There was site security so we couldn't stay long but hopefully made the most of our visit!

I hope you enjoy these as much as we did! The full album can be found here.




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Faculty of Health & Social Care, Peterborough by urbanvisitor, on Flickr


----------



## possessed (Jul 31, 2013)

That looks interesting, I take it the place will be demolished?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Amazing site and not to badly trashed,great pics.


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Aug 1, 2013)

I think the entire site is due for demolition, they are closing the buildings down one by one. They're also redeveloped some of the site with new buildings also.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 11, 2013)

Someone I am acquainted with liberated a chest freezer from a hospital near here that was being demolished. 

Turned out it was from the path lab rather than the kitchens, and had been used to host some really nasty bugs - anthrax included. Lesson here for those who would liberate hospital equipment. Not that any member of this forum would ever do so - but for the chavs out there - you NEVER know what fridges and freezers have had in them. 

If you are intent on nicking one - all I can say is good luck - you're going to need it. Oh, and enjoy that piza!


----------



## nicthejag (Oct 6, 2013)

The big Victorian building was originally a coal merchants house. It was taken over by the Health Authority sometime in the 1950's and became a maternity unit. Then in the early 1980's, it became a psychiatric unit. I worked there as a staff nurse from 1986-1988 and have some amazing memories of my time there. A small secure unit was built onto the right hand side of the main building in 1987, but I believe that was demolished around 2004. The building has an interesting array of attic rooms as well as a small cellar and some awesome wood panelling throughout.


----------

